# Live from the field. 2011



## tsknmcn (Jan 19, 2011)

The moon is bright tonight. Fog is rolling in. Unfortunately the cows had some calves removed from them today so they have been pitching a fit since I got here.


----------



## ruger man (Jan 19, 2011)

good luck tonight


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks.

 The fog is really really thick to the east.  I can only see 50 yards that way.  I can still see a couple hundred yards in the direction I am expecting the hogs to come from.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 19, 2011)

just learning about hog hunting......and curious...how do you still hunt at night? do you just rely on the light from the moon? or use artificial lights once the hogs come in? good luck btw


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 19, 2011)

Tonight there is enough moon for at least a hundred yard shot.  I have a ND3X40 by laser genetics if I need more light.  

As far as picking my spot tonight, I am sitting on the edge of a pasture that runs between a low wet spot with trees and some planted pines on the other side.  They have been rooting up the ground like you see in the pics above.  

If they don’t come close enough, I will get out of the blind and put a stalk on them.  To do that, you just move slow and keep the wind in your face.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 19, 2011)

No sites are sounds tonight. I'm gonna pack it up for tonight. I have a lot of work to do tomorrow.


----------



## sniper1 (Jan 19, 2011)

they will show up 5 minutes after you leave...thats what they do to me


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably so.  It got really foggy about the time I left.  I'll go with my dad this weekend and see if we have better luck than I did tonight.

I'm 0 for 1 so far this year.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jan 21, 2011)

hey tsknmcn, thanks for the reply...all info helps. good luck to you and your dad!


----------



## BigLazer04 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok tsknmcn I am ready to see some action.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 22, 2011)

Dad and I are settled into the blind.  Hopefully we will see something tonight.


----------



## BigLazer04 (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome, I will be watching from here. Good luck, be safe and have fun.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 22, 2011)

I just ran some your way, keep you ears open around 7:45.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 22, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> I just ran some your way, keep you ears open around 7:45.



Lbz, Either I am deaf and blind or they got side tracked on the way.  It is really quiet it here tonight.  We slipped in back here without even alerting the cows that are just over the hill to our left.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 22, 2011)

Moon will be up in about an hour.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 22, 2011)

Now we have a search light in the sky to join the red blinking light on the tower as our evening entertainment.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 22, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> Lbz, Either I am deaf and blind or they got side tracked on the way.  It is really quiet it here tonight.  We slipped in back here without even alerting the cows that are just over the hill to our left.



Dang, I tried I really did.  Hogs are funny sometimes.  They can cover you up one night and the next night they are in a different county.  Deer are somewhat predictiable, but hogs just make it up as they go along.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got my hopes up.  With the moon up now I can see about 300 yards pretty good with my binoculars. I saw two black objects that I could not see before.  They have not moved in five minutes so I know it's not hogs.

We are going on word of mouth since we have not personally laid eyes on them his year.  This farm has been pretty good the last few years though.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 22, 2011)

Well, it is about that time again.  0-2 this year.  We are going to pack it up, go swap the card in the camera and hit the road.


----------



## BigLazer04 (Jan 22, 2011)

I guess that's why they call it hunting and not killing. Drive safely.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jan 23, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> Dang, I tried I really did.  Hogs are funny sometimes.  They can cover you up one night and the next night they are in a different county.  Deer are somewhat predictiable, but hogs just make it up as they go along.



You nailed it


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 29, 2011)

Third night of the year. Different spot tonight.  Dad did upgrades to the blind. Swivel seats and a little buddy heater mounted to the front wall.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck to ya.  I just bought a pair of Swarovksi 8x56's binoculars that would be perfect for hog hunting at night.  I just don't have anywere to go.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks.

Sounds like some nice glass you just got.  It is really dark tonight.


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 29, 2011)

tsknmcn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sounds like some nice glass you just got.  It is really dark tonight.



Good luck!!  I hope to head to Twiggs in a few weeks and lay a couple of hogs down.  It's been since Feb 2009 since I've killed one.  Marriage has slowed down my hunting along with 2 kids.  As soon as my two year old gets old enough to be quiet, I'll just take them along.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 29, 2011)

Nothing yet.  I have heard a coon walking around for about 45 minutes. Cannot see it though.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 30, 2011)

Called it quits around 12:30.  The coon turned out to be a opossum.  We got home to my dad's and there were 7 deer in his yard.  We watched them for about 5 minutes.  One was even bedded down.  They didn't have a care in the world.  You know that they know legal hours and seasons.......

At least we had a picture of a hog on the trail cam this time, so there's pork in our future.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 30, 2011)

Sun is about to set to begin night four of the year.  Clouds are rolling in and the lastest update shows rain starting around 3 am.  Cooler than it was last night but the mosquitoes don’t seem to mind.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 30, 2011)

I am glassing the pasture 1 last time before I go get in the box blind in the woods.  There will b a change of plans if some hogs pop out there.


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 30, 2011)

Got a good feeling about tonight.  I have only seen on coon but there is a lot of activity in the woods tonight.  Time for soup.


----------



## 1990chevy (Jan 30, 2011)

good luck


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 30, 2011)

My dad can sleep anywhere at any time.  Thinking about firing off a round...........


----------



## BigLazer04 (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't you scare Dad like that....


----------



## tsknmcn (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I had a headache for the last couple hours so we called it quits a little early.  We are already on the way home.  Plus it started raining about 2 and a half hours early.


----------



## BigLazer04 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon Brother, better luck next time, drive safe.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 2, 2011)

Late start tonight.  Pop up blind in the edge of the woods.  Rain needs to hold off.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 2, 2011)

Time for supper.  I brought a steak.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 2, 2011)

I have only seen one coon so far, but given the weather, that is more than I expected.  Wind is whipping around and it has tried to rain a few times already.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 2, 2011)

Rain is out of the area and the wind is calm now.  Come on hogs! I want some fresh pork.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 2, 2011)

No hogs yet.  Did see two more coons.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 3, 2011)

Stayed till 1.  Saw a total of 4 coons and 1 opossum.  No new pics of hogs on the camera.  I wonder if I should go coon hunting.....maybe then I'll see hogs.


----------



## jkk6028 (Feb 3, 2011)

good luck next time


----------



## kickers-N-stickers (Feb 3, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## tsknmcn (May 3, 2011)

I have not done any live from the field posts latel. Crappie fishing kind of got in the way of hog hunting. We have been three times in the past month and have three in the freezer. 

Back to give it another go tonight. Sun has set and darkness is rolling in.


----------



## tsknmcn (May 3, 2011)

Rained out tonight.


----------

